# Super-Konstruktor



## Hanskopf (16. Jan 2006)

Gibt es hier irgendeinen der sich gut mit Java auskennt ?
Kann mir jmd den "super()" Konstruktor erklären ? am besten wäre ein GANZ kleines Prog das ich prinzip nix tut außer halt dass es mir veranschaulicht man man ihn wie/warum anwendet  :meld: 

THX


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2006)

hmm, dafür brauchts schon jemand der sich gut in Java auskennt? 


'java super-konstruktor' bei google liefert als erste Seite diese hier,
die scheint voller Beispiele und Erklärungen, hilft das schon oder zu kompliziert?

http://www.programmersbase.net/Content/Java/Content/Tutorial/Java/Heredity.htm


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jan 2006)

Hanskopf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es hier irgendeinen der sich gut mit Java auskennt ?
> Kann mir jmd den "super()" Konstruktor erklären ? am besten wäre ein GANZ kleines Prog das ich prinzip nix tut außer halt dass es mir veranschaulicht man man ihn wie/warum anwendet  :meld:
> 
> THX



Dafür muss man sich nicht "gut" auskennen. Das sind Java-Basics. Ist Klasse B eine Erweiterung von Klasse A ("class B extends A"), dann sorgt der Aufruf "super()" in Klasse B für den Aufruf des parameterlosen Konstruktors von A, der da heißt "A()".

Das kannste aber in jeder beliebigen EInführung, jedem Buch, jedem Tutorial, ... nachlesen...


----------



## Hanskopf (16. Jan 2006)

Naja es ist ja nicht so dass ich mich nicht damit au0ßeeinandergesetzt habe und nicht gegoogelt habe....aber ich blicks halt nicht.....kann nich bitte jmd ein kleines Prog posten


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jan 2006)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_06_006.htm#Rxx365java06006040001CE1F020216


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jan 2006)

Ein gängiges Beispiel:

```
public MyFrame extends JFrame {

   [...]

   public MyFrame(String title) { 
      super(title);
      setSize(600, 400);

      [...]

   }

   [...]

}
```


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2006)

~ironiemodus/an~ waren echt hilfreich eure Beiträge ~ironiemodus/aus~


----------



## Murray (27. Jan 2006)

Es gab eine Erklärung, ein Beispiel und einen Link auf weiterführende Informationen - was erwartest Du denn?

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja das Beispiel aus diesem Thread.


----------

